# برنامج Sierrasoft Geomatics 10



## احمد محروس (14 أبريل 2009)

:6:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:6:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 البرنامج الهندسي
Sierrasoft Geomatics 10 

حجم البرنامج قرابة ال 620 ميجا تم تقسيمه على 7 روابط
كل رابط 95 ميجا عدا الرابع 38 


الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/11164191...s.10.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11164493...s.10.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11164798...s.10.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11165328...s.10.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11165588...s.10.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11183319...s.10.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/11183531...s.10.part7.rar

الباسورد 
rawhi01930042008

الموضوع منقول
​


----------



## abdolkadr (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا ولكن رابط الجزء السابع غير مكتمل لذلك الرابط لا يعمل 
ثانيا هل من الممكن شرح او نبذة عن البرنامج وقدراته نكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## بهاء زكي (14 أبريل 2009)

شو بيعمل بالزبط هاد البرنامج

ياريت نبذة عنه لو سمحت


----------



## احمد محروس (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط كلها سليمة وتعمل


----------



## عرفه السيد (23 أبريل 2009)

to be thankful or grateful to u


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 أبريل 2009)

بس لو تعطينا فكرة عن البرنامج


----------



## ديكابري (26 أبريل 2009)

اللينك السابع مش شغال ياريت حضرتك تبص عليه


----------



## ali gomati (19 يونيو 2009)

الرابط السابع لايعمل


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع وألف شكر


abdolkadr قال:


> مشكور جدا ولكن رابط الجزء السابع غير مكتمل لذلك الرابط لا يعمل
> ثانيا هل من الممكن شرح او نبذة عن البرنامج وقدراته نكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## احمد محروس (21 يونيو 2009)

*SierraSoft Geomatics Suite*

SierraSoft Geomatics Suite
هو برنامج إيطالي 
Civil , Surveying , Mapping , GIS Softwre

برنامج SierraSoft Geomatics 
هو نظام وحدات كاملة ومنها مجموعة من المنتجات التي توفر حلولا مبتكرة في حل سهل وسريع وفعال في جميع حالات معقدة من حيث التضاريس والتضاريس المورفولوجية دراسة وتصميم ومقالب حفر ، والمحاسبة وتصميم الطرق والسكك الحديدية و الهيدروليكية.

SierraSoft Geomatics Suite is a complete and modular system including a collection of products offering innovative solutions that solve in an easy, rapid and efficient way all complicated situations as far as topography, terrain morphological study, design of pits and dumps, design and accounting of roads, railways and hydraulic works.

مجموعة البرامج التي يتكون منها البرنامج: Geomatics line products: 
Topko Topography and 3D models
ProSt Road, railway and hydraulic design
Rasta Raster images management
Matra Geodetic calculator
Vista	3D visualization, rendering and animation
Sitio Geographic information systems
Datum 4: Datum points and monographs mangment
A Free Ware : Ndir 5

موقع البرنامج 
http://www.sierrasoft.com/en


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (21 يونيو 2009)

بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع , ولكن لتعم الفائده أضع لكم رابط الجزء السابع http://rapidshare.com/files/111835318/RAWHI019.Sierrasoft.Geomatics.10.part7.rar


----------



## alboush (8 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج
لكن وحسب معلوماتي ان هذا البرنامج محمي بواسطة usb key فهل هذه النسخة مفكوكة ياترى.
وايضا اثناء التنصيب طلب كلمة سر
فماذايمكن أن تفيدنا بذلك ادامك الله


----------



## bobyh4003 (10 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا البرنامج


----------



## bobyh4003 (11 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم ان البرنامج يطلب كلمة سر للتنصيب فهل لا فدتنا بها و شكرا


----------



## احمد محروس (11 يوليو 2009)

والله للأسف الباسورد ليست معي


----------



## محمد سعيد m (14 مارس 2010)

الرابط السابع لا يعمل ارجو المساعده فهذا البرنامج هام جدا بالنسبة لى


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا البرنامج


----------



## الشويرف (29 يونيو 2010)

ممكن يشتغل من غير دنقل او كراك


----------

